# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Bought a new Amphibian!

## NEONblue

Hey guys, i bought a toad today, i don't really know that much about it. The species is called Amietophrynus Camerunensis, if somebody has ever kept this species, plz let me know!

----------


## Xavier

I don't know about this animal's care, in fact, this is my first time hearing about one. Why not try researching the life history of that species and going from there with a large and spacious enclosure? This is also in the wrong section of the forum, it should be in the true toad section, as it is a member of the Bufonidae family. I wish you the best of luck though!

----------

